# ORA Orchid Staghorn health?



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I recently ordered this coral Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Miami Orchid Staghorn - Aquacultured from live aquaria.

And I drip acclimated it for an hour and a half, put it in the bottom of the tank for a few hours, then turned the light on to see this: 










Sorry for the quality, was taken on a camera phone, can't find my normal camera.

I know polyps sometimes take a few days to open, but this just doesn't look right to me. Thoughts?

Btw, I use LEDs that are roughly equivalent to 250w metal halides


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, found my camera and got a much better shot:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh man, he looks fine to me. Top should perk up, give it a few days. What type of light did he come from? Live Aquaria I'm thinkin use 400w halides. No? I'm thinkin your light acclimation should be nil and none. Water acclimation would be the thing.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, so admittedly I can be a bit obsessive and a worrywart.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Euruproctos said:


> Ok, so admittedly I can be a bit obsessive and a worrywart.


*n1


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

But you think it should start turning blue in a few days? Cause I mean, right now it's about the exact opposite of what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Give it a few days to darken up. Corals get alittle ticked off in shipping. Lil patience. Just watch the tips, if they all start to turn white, then your in trouble.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I guess I've just been lucky so far in that pretty much all my corals so far have arrived with coloration pretty much intact.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Give it a few days to darken up. Corals get alittle ticked off in shipping. Lil patience. Just watch the tips, if they all start to turn white, then your in trouble.


+1

Also wanted to add, I have never water acclimated coral. Not once, never needed too. If it makes you feel better then by all means do so but it's not neccessary. On the other hand I do light acclimate and temp acclimate by floating the coral in my sump for 30 minutes or so. Then I dip in CoralRX and plop them in my tank. 

I have tons of coral and never lost anything due to water accilmation. Hell I put in 15 corals in the past 4 days and they're all happy. I didn't even float most of them.


----------

